# Crew Needed Packery



## fonz (Aug 18, 2004)

Posting for one of my friends.....From the BlueWaterBoard....
.....................................................................................................
Going out of Packery Channel (Corpus) on both Saturday and Sunday if weather holds up. Need two more for full crew each day.
We will leave at 5:00am each day, and come back around 5:00 - 6:00pm.
Cost for each person if we go as far as I would like to will be around $125 a person each day.
Boat is a 27' center consol (outdoor adventures).
If you want to go for just one day that is fine.
PM me if interested and I will give you some more info!!!

BudaBlueWaterBoy

Larry


----------

